

Fixing Broken Links on the Internet - walterbell
http://blog.archive.org/2013/10/25/fixing-broken-links/

======
walterbell
Average lifespan of a link is 100 days?

This Firefox extension links to Google, Yahoo, Internet Archive and a few
other caches, when a 404 is encountered, [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/resurrect-pag...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/resurrect-pages/)

Chrome equivalent, but I haven't tested it,
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
cache/coblegoi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-
cache/coblegoildgpecccijneplifmeghcgip)

